# Hanging to dry or laying to dry



## Relentless999 (Sep 8, 2009)

Alright, I know a lot of people hang their plants up after cutting..  I recently purchased a htg dryer, the hanging device that has screen shelves to lay your buds on.. i just cut and manicured the buds and put them on the shelves and put the htg dryer in my small homebox where its completely dark and theres a small fan blowing up on low.

my question is, is there any advantage to hanging the whole plant upside down vs. just cutting the buds off and putting them in the screen dryer?

thanks


----------



## Hick (Sep 9, 2009)

only that the buds layinng on racks will usually have one flat side...


----------



## maineharvest (Sep 9, 2009)

Ive tried the screen method and didnt like it at all.  I prefer hanging the buds.  Like Hick said it makes the buds flat on one side and you lose a couple trichs too.


----------

